# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Pergola Questions

## ralph1malph

Hi all,
I am planning a free standing pergola over my patio.
I intend to use insulated panels for the roof sheets to reduce heat transfer.
Finished size would be close to 6.5m x 4.0m. Sketch shows 6.5m aspect.
I intend to erect myself either with a purchased kit or purchased components that meet code requirements. 
First question:
I would like the profile to be similar to the attached concept sketch but don't know what to call this type of roof? Is it a double offset skillion? cathedral? It's hard to explain to pergola kit companies. 
Second question:
There are numerous ways and calculators that allow one to estimate the wind rating requirements for my area (Hills District , Moreton Bay Shire, near Brisbane). None are really convincing. Council Website is unhelpful. It's one of the first questions kit manufacturers ask - what rating? How do I determine this? 
Third question:
Again footings :Annoyed: . All installation documents and guides mention 'corbel and depth as required'. How do I determine this? 
Pergola companies will sell me anything I want, it seems I have to know the answers first. :Annoyed:   
Anyone have any ideas? 
Cheers
Ralph

----------

